# Fehlerhafter Schwarzaufbau bei Photo-Druck



## ometiclan (26. September 2003)

Hi Alle!

Soo... jetzt brauch ich auch mal Hilfe, bin nämlich ratlos.

Ich möchte ein Photo ausdrucken, das ich mit einer Digicam geschossen wurde. 
Ursprünglich hatte war das ein TIFF in RGB. Ich bearbeite also das Bild, ändere die Tonwerte leicht und drücke auf den DRUCKEN knopf. 

Doch leider kommt das Photo nicht wirklich so raus, wie ich mir das vorstelle. Das Problem liegt im Schwarzaufbau. Auf dem Photo ist ein schwarzer Stoff als Hintergrund, dieser wird beim drucken jedoch bräunlich. 

Im Grunde, sieht mein Ausdruck genau so aus, wie das Photo selbst, wenn man 
"Schwarze Druckfarbe Simulieren" einstellt.

(Ich drucke übrigens mit einem Canon i850 auf Canon Glossy Photo Paper)

Beispielbild:
HIER 

Links das schwarz, wie es sein sollte, rechts das Ergebnis des Drucks (nicht ganz genau, da nur simuliert).

Das Schwarz des Hintergrundstoffes hat einen sehr hohen Kali Anteil von 90% im 5 Pixel Durchschnitt, was ja auch den häßlichen Farbton des Schwarz erklären würde. 

Ich würde gerne wissen, wie ich nun das Bild am besten bearbeite, damit ich für den Hintergrundstoff ein wirklich sattes, dunkles Schwarz bekomme.

Hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. September 2003)

Das ist "eigentlich" ganz einfach.

Du hast einen 4-Farb-Tintenstrahldrucker (Bubble Jet). Das Bild in RGB besteht aus 3 Grundfarben (RGB = rot / gelb / blau). Da der Drucker keine Informationen über schwarz hat, wird er einfach sich die farbe schwarz mischen den Druckgrundfarben (cyan, gelb, magenta, schwarz), wo aber halt kein reines schwarz bei rauskommt.

Ich hoffe ich hab mich verständlich ausgedrückt, habe mir mühe gegeben es so einfach wie möglich zu machen 

Wandle das Bild in ein CYMK-Bild um, bearbeite die Kanäle und drucke es dann nochmal aus, Du wirst sehen - schwarz wird schwarz und nicht grün


----------



## ometiclan (26. September 2003)

Erstmal danke für die Antwort, war ja nett gemeint.

Aber: Dass ich das Photo nicht in RGB zum Drucker schicke ist ja wohl klar 
Wenn das Problem so einfach gewesen wäre, hätte ich es schon selbst gelöst. 

Mir ist das ganze soundso ein Rätsel. Das Bild passt, der Drucker passt... das Schwarz ist auch keine reines Kali, sondern zusammengesetztes Schwarz..  und dennoch wirds nich...


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. September 2003)

Ups, Du mußt zugeben, dass Dein Post so klingt 

Hast Du mal ein Testbild gemacht? Also neu erstellt, nicht von der Kamera.
oder z. B. http://www.heise.de/ct/ftp/99/21/lady/gesamt.shtml

 

sag mal was dabei rauskommt

sonst stimmt evtl. etwas mit dem druckprofil in ps nicht


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. September 2003)

Hi,

1. RGB ist nicht Rot/Gelb/Blau, sondern Rot/Grün/Blau
2. Auf Heimdruckern werden die Bilder immer als RGB-Dateien gedruckt. Niemals
in CMYK wandeln, da der Drucker selbst die notwendige Konvertierung der Farben
vornimmt. CMYK hat übrigens einen spürbar kleineren Farbraum. Du versaust dir
damit also noch zusätzlich die Bilder, zumal die Pigmentierung deines Druckers
nicht der Pigmentierung von Offset-Druckfarben entspricht.
3. Bei deiner CMYK-Wandlung hast du vielleicht in den Farbeinstellungen von
Photoshop die Einstellung "UCR" verwendet, die dafür sorgt, dass möglichst viel
der Grau- bzw. Schwarzwerte mittels Farbmischung und nicht überwiegend mit 
schwarzer Druckfarbe erzeugt wird.

Den Punkt 3 kannst du allerdings getrost wieder vergessen, wenn du Bilder nur
bei dir auf deinem Heimdrucker ausdrucken möchtest. Wie gesagt, bleib bei RGB.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ometiclan (27. September 2003)

@Neurodeamon: Ja, du hast schon recht. Ich wollte mein Problem halt "einfach" formulieren 

@Martin:

1. hast du natürlich vollkommen Recht :O)

2. WAS? Ohne ? Also DAS ist echt neu für mich. Ich musszugeben, dass ich schon seit ewigen Zeiten nix mehr auf einen Desktop-Printer ausgedruckt hab, weil wir unter unserer Agentur gleich die Druckerei haben 

Aber vielleicht ist das genau der Hinweis, den ich gesucht habe. Gleich mal probieren! Danke für die Aufklärung.

3. Nö, auf UCR bin isch ned, bau hauptsächlich Bilder, die in den Offset gehen.


Also, ich werd's gleich mal ausprobieren und dann posten


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. September 2003)

@lightbox:
1. Ja, sorry. Mein Fehler - "green" is nicht "gelb"  nicht gemerkt, einfach zwischendurch beim Arbeiten mit verminderter Aufmerksamkeit getippt *g*
2. Das ist mir auch neu. Ich mache auch zu 99% Offset. Zuhause hab ich nur meinen schnellen Laserdrucker für Texte. Der Rest geht wenn nötig zu "Mitarbeiterpreis" *ggg*. Vitamin B 
Wozu aber das Blabla bei den Heimdruckern mit den Druckfarbenbezeichnungen? Nur Pseudo-"CMYK"?


----------



## ometiclan (28. September 2003)

Ich glaube Martin wollte damit sagen, dass Desktop-Drucker bzw. deren Treiber eine RGB-Bild automatisch in CMYK wandeln, wie man es für Offset manuell mit Photoshop macht. 

Ich habs ausprobiert und ein RGB Bild an den Drucker geschickt. Ergebnis perfekt, keine Farbverschiebungen, gar nix. Funktioniert also wirklich 

Allerdings finde ich es etwas merkwürdig, dass diese Funktion nirgends (und ich hab wirklich überall nachgesehen: Drucker-Handbuch, Online-Hilfe, Website) dokumentiert ist. Einem "User" kanns ja egal sein, aber für jemanden, der sich ein bisserl mit der Materie auskennt, wäre es doch recht interessant, auf sowas hingewiesen zu werden....


----------

